# Forum prefixes only show on stickied threads



## Rabulias (Feb 16, 2015)

The forum prefixes are not showing up for me except for stickied threads. Is this just me?

Not sure when this behavior began, but it seems like maybe in just the last week or two. I have checked in both Firefox 35.0.1 and IE 10. I have also tried logging out and logging back in and this behavior persists. Did prefixes go away and I missed the memo?

_Edit:_ Just to clarify, I am not seeing the prefix images when looking at the list of threads in a forum. When I am in a thread, I do see the prefix image.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 18, 2015)

If this is an error, it's an error that I'm having also.


----------



## GMMichael (Feb 20, 2015)

Thirded.  Even though it might be my fault.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 20, 2015)

Fourthed.


----------



## trappedslider (Feb 20, 2015)

i'm also getting this error


----------



## Ranes (Feb 20, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Rabulias (Feb 21, 2015)

Additionally, I cannot filter threads by prefix. It just spins and spins and never loads.

Methinks something is borked with the prefixes, which makes the multi-edition forum particularly hard to use.

 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] may be our only hope!


----------



## MarkB (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, I hadn't noticed the absence until I saw a thread title "Series 9 spoilers" in the Off-Topic forum, and wondered "series 9 of what?"

Interestingly, the prefix images still show up when I view the forum on my smartphone using the mobile-friendly skin.


----------



## Rabulias (Feb 28, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], any word on this?


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 13, 2015)

Apparently this is hard to fix. 

Can we get a sticky in the forums asking posters to manually put prefixes in their thread titles (e.g., [D&D3.5], [D&D4e], [AD&D2e], etc.) until this is corrected?


----------



## GMMichael (Mar 13, 2015)

[Modos RPG] I'm on it.


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 21, 2015)

This seems to be fixed now. Yay! 

I hope somebody knows what happened and how to fix it, instead of this being some mysterious glitch that showed up and disappeared on its own....


----------

